
Elon Musk Is Working Too Hard - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-17/elon-musk-is-working-too-hard
======
montenegrohugo
The article has a point, but I dislike the heavily condescending attitude of
it.

At the same time, I do believe that social media is a mixed bag. It is great
for interaction with the community (even I have gotten two responses from Musk
himself on twitter about SpaceX), but as with most things in life it can be
detrimental in too big doses. There is a lot (A LOT) of toxicity to be found,
and limiting usage of social media might be a good idea for prominent leaders
(Trump comes to mind)

